# Fly rod help



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Need some help/guidance with building my fine new Sage XII2 blank - not much experience with rod building - some repair and refinishing - but have good tool skills / carpentry experience - is there a shop or individual who will school me through this? - this is an expensive blank and potentially valuable rod - don't want to screw this up - thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you're ever in OB, you can slide by the shop here and I'll show you. Our store is on Canal Rd at the address below.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Chris - I follow and enjoy your posts - used to catch a lot of tarpon in south Florida as a boy - I have family down in Orange Beach and have stopped by the store but missed you - does the store sell any rod building supplies? - thanks again!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We don't keep anything stocked but can get just about anything you need. Then again, you can go down the street and get anything you need from Kathy Kruse at The Rod Room


----------

